# SUPREME COURT VOTING DOWN D.C. HANDGUN BAN!!



## dd6 (Dec 2, 2007)

What! Uphold the 2nd ammendment?
Thank god for our conservative justices. 
Appears the court will vote to strike down the handgun ban in Wash. DC. 
Seems a city w/ one of the highest crime rates is coming to its senses.

Now if it goes through, all they have to do is enforce the current gun laws, not make new ones!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

:beer: About time!!!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

The only people in DC that have guns are criminals... :roll:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Let us all pray that this will make it easier on us when Obama. I know it will not but let us hope. Besure to vote.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I watched the post testimony public apperance by DC mayor and Police Chief et al. Police Chief said laws are in place to make the public safer. She mentioned that she had to surrender her handgun when entering the Supreme Court building and that made sense to her.
Yup, rules that say don't trust even the Chief of Police with a gun are certainly needed to ensure public safety......what a dingbat.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

I certainly hope the court upholds the lower court decision but right now you are counting your chickens before the eggs hatch.


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

I can't believe that someone actually thought that it would be safer for only criminals to own handguns. The only way to own a handgun in DC was to get it illegally from another state or from the trunk of a beat up old cadilac in an alley. I used to live in Virginia and we went to DC several times. DC was scary if you got off Pennsylvania. My sister got lost with a friend up there and called the police to get directions because they knew they were not in a good hood. The dispatcher told her to keep driving straight and in a couple intersections a DC cop pulled in front of her and one behind her and escorted them to the highway! I worked with a drug dealer who was a litle gangsta' and he told me "I don't go to DC cause them [email protected]#$% are crazy up there."


----------

